# Bericht: Obama ruft Spezialistin für Cyber-Sicherheit ins Weiße Haus



## Newsfeed (9 Februar 2009)

Melissa Hathaway, die schon in der Regierung von George W. Bush maßgeblich an der Strategie für Cyber-Sicherheit mitgearbeitet hat, soll laut einem Zeitungsbericht auch unter Barack Obama in diesem Bereich tätig werden.

Weiterlesen...


----------

